# Some recent pictures of Saffi



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I was looking at pictures of other people's 'Poos and I realised I haven't posted many pictures of Saffi recently... here goes!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

And another...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She is looking lovely. Long legged girl like Lola.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very Cute Tuir..I like her kissing the snow man/bear


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What lovely photos. The puppy looks so tiny against Saffi but for how long


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

She is beautiful! x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She is looking great. Amazing snow-bear! Did I miss that you have a new pup??


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you! She has very long legs for such a small girl! 

The puppy is Phoebe - my parents' Cockapoo puppy who will be 11 weeks on Monday. Some more pics...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

And a couple more...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures.
Elmo is a stunning cat, obviously he has Saffi well trained.
And, my what big ears Phoebe has


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Elmo will always be my first baby! He is half Siamese and loves Saffi! 

We are hoping Phoebe will grow into her ears... bless her! She looks like a rabbit!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, so cute! Nice that you get to have puppy snuggles without having to actually go back there yourself!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Saffi looks lovely, and great fun that you both have a new poo baby in your lives.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the snowman picture! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

It really is lovely having two 'Poos though Phoebe is SO different from Saffi - a real Little Miss Bossy Knickers!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful pics of Saffi, I love that one with the pressie, what a gorgeous face


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love the one with the pressie too! Gorgeous pics of both Saffi and her new little sidekick! x


----------

